# Benefits



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi folks,

It has been a while and costs might have changed in Singapore. I am trying to get an idea of benefits that I should negotiate with an employer if there is room for that.

Having said that, would you let me know if these are sponsored by the employer?

a) Children education
b) Accommodation
c) travel tickets 

If any of those listed above is not included, would you be able to tell me how much the rent goes for a 2 bedrooms apartment (range) along with school expenses?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Expat terms are going out of window, and most are employed on local terms - i.e. you get your pay and that's it .

For rental, it can range from S$ 1,700 PM for a two bedroom HDB apartment all the way to 17,000 or more on post places .. it all boils down to what you want .. 

If your employer pays for schooling, accomodation, flight ticket, ask for it .. if not .. no comments.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Having said that, would you let me know if these are sponsored by the employer?

a) Children education
b) Accommodation
c) travel tickets

Actually, a few Japanese companies have provided Japanese school education, 2 months relo 20ft container shipping and business class tickets for the staff and families joining them. A few expat receive air and ocean container shipping, air tickets, 1 month relo, insurances. 

Yes, the bens package varies according to the subject matter expert level, the corp, nego skills, urgency etc and in some cases -on the employee's nationality. 

Currently in the last 10 months in Singapore and tightening of immigration policies, many expats receive 'local' package (competitive to local). A major expense for expat is high cost of housing (locals live at home and spared this expense).

Hope it helps


----------

